# قسم باور+قسم اتصالات



## محمداحمد5 (14 فبراير 2014)

ما هو قسم باور ؟ الشغل 
وهل ممكن مهندس اتصالات ياخذ كورسات باور ويشتغل مهندس باور + مهندس اتصالات


----------



## الحسيان (20 يوليو 2017)

شكرأ شكرأ


----------

